# Wo den Fisch schuppen



## fischbär (27. Juli 2015)

Da das mit dem Schuppen der Fische ja eine arge Sauerei ist, frage ich mich, ob man das nicht gleich am Gewässer erledigen könnte. Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## thanatos (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Da das mit dem Schuppen der Fische ja eine arge Sauerei ist, frage ich mich, ob man das nicht gleich am Gewässer erledigen könnte. Was meint Ihr dazu?



 Gegenfrage :Ist die Sauerei am Gewässer kleiner ????
    machs einfach deine Mitmenschen wollen ja auch was
davon haben und es gibt der Welt einen silbernen Schein 
und wenn du Pech hast eins auf die Nase .:q


----------



## wusel345 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Manche Fragen muss man nicht verstehen. 

Obwohl? Um deine Frage zu beantworten: möglich wäre es. Nehme Zeitungspapier mit ans Wasser, lege es aus und schuppe deinen Fisch darauf. Kannst ihn auch gleich ausnehmen und die Innereien mit einwickeln. Dann verstaust alles in eine Tüte, die du dann zu Hause in der Mülltonne entsorgst.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Da das mit dem Schuppen der Fische ja eine arge Sauerei ist, frage ich mich, ob man das nicht gleich am Gewässer erledigen könnte. Was meint Ihr dazu?



Wie würdest du das finden, wenn du einen Angelplatz befischen willst und dort überall Fischschuppen und Fischköpfen rumstinken.

Angler verlassen den Angelplatz sauber.

Du könntest eine Späten mitnehmen und ein tiefes Loch weit abseits graben. Das würde m.M.n. gehen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Na nun übertreibt´s mal nicht. man kann ja auch 100 Meter weg ins Grüne gehen. Ein tiefes Loch wegen der Schuppen graben?  Schuppen sind aus Horn und somit guter Dünger. 
Ansonsten absolut korrekt. Keine Dosen und Kippen und Tüten und Kippenschachteln....


----------



## siloaffe (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Ich Schuppe, wenn ich schuppe, immer am Wasser! 
Habs ein mal, vor ca 3 Jahren in der Badewanne gemacht die Katze kam Wochen lang mit Schuppen im Maul an marschiert. 

Fisch ins Wasser hängen und ab dafür, je frischer der Fisch geschuppt wird desto leichter gehts.

Glaube nicht das die Schuppen von den paar fischen ne Belastung fürn Gewässer sind. Ich behaupte mal das die "entenfütterung" ne deutlich höhere Belastung darstellt.....


----------



## bafoangler (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Die Sauerei hält sich in Grenzen, wenn man unter Wasser schuppt. In der Spüle oder besser noch in einer Mörtelwanne. Wenn der Fisch dabei mit Wasser bedeckt ist spritzen keine Schuppen durch die Gegend. Dann können die Schuppen auch über den Hausmüll (wenn möglich grüne Tonne/Kompost) entsorgt werden und verstopfen nicht den Abfluss. 
Ist auch viel angenehmer für die Finger, zumindest während der kalten Jahreszeit....
Eine Belastung der Gewässer kann ich auch nicht unbedingt erkennen, durch die Entnahme wurde dem System ja Biomasse entzogen.
Lediglich eine Konzentration der Nährstoffe zb. beim Putzen im Hafen kann auftreten, was vermieden werden sollte.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Ich freue mich immer wieder über die Kollegen, die ihre Fische aus Bequemlichkeit in meinem Boot schuppen und ausnehmen, sone Sitzbank ist ja auch praktisch dafür!
Als "Zugabe" liegen dann oft noch leere Maisdosen, Kronenkorken, Zigarettenkippen und sonstiger Müll im Boot.
Ich finde manche haben nur noch was auf die Schnauze verdient und dass sind nicht wenige!
Es ist zwar fast überall verboten Fische am Wasser zu versorgen, aber auch ich mache dies manchmal(selten!).
Allerdings nicht direkt am Angelplatz, sondern an relativ unzugänglichen Stellen.
Wie Sharpo schon sagt, geht es bedeutend leichter einen frischen Fisch zu schuppen, als diesen erst mal antrocknen zu lassen!
Zudem bin ich der Meinung, die "Abfälle" gehen wieder ein in den großen Kreislauf, wenn dies nicht gerade die von Massenfängen sind, oder die von einem großen Waller z.B..
Bei uns gibt es recht viele Krebse und ein Abends ins flache Wasser geworfenes Gekröse, ist am nächsten Morgen nicht mehr zu aufzufinden!

Ein Tipp noch für zu Hause; die Abfälle eintüten und einfrieren, dann kurz vorm Leeren der Tonne diese erst darin versenken, erspart einem vor allem im Sommer, Maden und Botulismuskeime!

Jürgen


----------



## Mainschneider (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Am Platz liegen lassen.
Man sieht immer wer wann da war, was gefangen hat und außerdem sind rumliegende Schuppen immer gut wenn man man noch köfis brauch...


----------



## boot (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Am Wasser schuppen, immer unter Wasser so mache ich das. lg


----------



## laraist (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Oh, hatte das letzte mal riesen Vergnügen mit den Schuppen. Mein Freund kam vom Nachtangeln wieder, hielt mir seinen Fisch vor die Nase und brabbelte nur "guck mal guck mal". Als ich dann durch den Flur ging lagen wirklich überall Schuppen rum. Ich ihm also fürs nächste mal einen Schupper geholt -> http://www.angelplatz.de/zebco-fischschupper-22-cm--zz0422 damit er das schön auf dem Balkon erledigen kann. Aber die Schuppen erstmal aus der Wohnung zu bekommen, das war echt 'n Akt!


----------



## Casso (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Der Fischschupper macht das Unterfangen in den eigenen vier Wänden aber nicht unbedingt sauberer. Es geht zwar zügiger und schneller aber dennoch verziehen sich die Schuppen in alle Richtungen. Dank meiner Frau (aber auch wegen meiner persönlichen Abneigung gegenüber Schuppen in der Wohnung) entschuppe ich die Fische, wenn am Wasser oder beim Angelkumpel im Garten. Ich denke nicht dass es sehr schlimm ist, sich am Wasser eine abgelegene Stelle zu suchen und den Fisch dort zu versorgen. Das Müll oder andere größere Hinterbleibsel mitgenommen werden ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Fisch unter Wasser schuppen in einem ausreichend großen Gefäß (Wanne etc.; idealerweise auch im Freien), dann die Schuppenbrühe wegkippen und den Fisch natürlich nochmal unter sauberem Wasser abspülen.

Alternativ direkt am Gewässer den noch nicht ausgenommenen (!!!) Fisch einfach auch unter Wasser abschuppen - dann gibt's keine unschöne Sauerei am Ufer.


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Juni 2016)

Ich nehme meine Fische direkt am Gewässer aus und auch mache sie auch richtig sauber und geschuppt wird in der Badewanne. Wenn man fertig ist einfach mit der Brause alles abspülen und abwischen und mit richtig herben Männerduschgel großzügig nachspülen.


----------



## vermesser (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Meine Güte, man kann sich auch haben. 

Also ich bin bekennender "Fisch am Wasser Putzer" und ich wüsste auch nicht, dass das verboten ist. Es ist deutlich einfacher, einen frischen Fisch zu putzen, als das ganze erstmal schön fest trocknen zu lassen. Allerdings macht man das natürlich nicht mitten aufm Weg, sondern vorzugsweise IM Wasser...und schon gar nicht macht man es auf fremden Booten.

Jedenfalls entsorge ich das ganze möglichst in der Natur...allein schon, weil weder meine Freundin den Dreck in der Bude haben will noch ich.


----------



## Brachsenfan (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wo den Fisch schuppen*

Bei uns ist es sogar verboten, den Fang am Gewässer bzw. in der dazugehörenden Anlage zu schlachten.
Dies MUSS man also zuhause machen.
Ich mach das in einem Kellerraum, wo es wurscht is, wenn da mal ein paar Schuppen rumfliegen.
Innereien frier ich dann ein und wenn das nächste mal die Biotonne gelehrt wird, kommt das kurz davor einfach da mit rein.
So hab ich bisher noch nie irgendwelche Probleme wegen Fischabfällen bekommen.


----------

